# Installed Languages



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

French or English, with English being the default. Either can be set by going to your Profile and choosing the appropriate value under "Forum Language".

This DOES NOT change the language of the posts. This changes only the language of some of the header links and FAQ items.

It's about 95% accurate .

If you would like to have a different language pack installed, please request it here.


----------

